# gde78 *Sarah* gave birth to .......IMPORTANT UPDATE POST 26!!!!!!



## jacky24

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Ellie-Mae Evans... born by emergency C-section at 17:50pm on the 25th of October weighing 6lb 13oz... 

Sarah said she is utterly gorgeous and she is madly inlove with her....

CONGRATS HUN....:hug:


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations!!


----------



## clairebear

congrats xxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats!


----------



## XKatX

Congratulaitons!!! x x


----------



## FEDup1981

congrats!! xxx


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations hun

Lou
xxx


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations. x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Congrats :D


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations hun.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Jem

Ahh congrats!!! x


----------



## Ames

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## Mira

Congrats!


----------



## AC81

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Fossey

Congrats!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## bex

congratulations xx


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations :)


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats :) x


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations! x


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## Belle

I KNEW IT I KNEW IT WAS A GIRL :wohoo:
Well done my love, i bet she is just beautiful!!
Congratulations to you!! xx


----------



## jacky24

jacky24 said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Ellie-Mae Evans... born by emergency C-section at 17:50pm on the 25th of October weighing 6lb 13oz...
> 
> Sarah said she is utterly gorgeous and she is madly inlove with her....
> 
> CONGRATS HUN....:hug:

Message from Sarah....

*Me and ellie-mae still in hospital, She is in special care with strep b, respiratory problems but her spinal tap was clear which is good, She's being fed thru her nose and also on sugar water, I'll be in till i recover from c-section and blood loss. All very scary!!!!*

Were praying for you and ellie to come home soon Sarah....


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations and i hope Ellie Mae gets better soon x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Thinking of you both girls xxx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations thoughts are with them xxx


----------



## ~KACI~

Thinking of you , hope you both feel better soon x


----------



## FEDup1981

aww, thinking of u, hope you both get better soon xxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

thinking of you both :hugs: x


----------



## polo_princess

Hope your both better and home soon!!


----------



## Drazic<3

hope little one is doing better and you will be home soon 
:hug:


----------



## clairebear

thinking of them both hope bioth are ok xxx


----------



## XKatX

I hope you both recover really soon. My thoughts are with you x x


----------



## redberry3

thoughts are with you and babes! xxxx Hope you can come home soon!


----------



## Vickie

Thinking of you both :hugs:


----------



## bambikate

thinking of them both hope they get well soon x x


----------



## ellasmummy

Thinking of you both :hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

ellie and sarah, you are in my thoughts, hope you can come home soon :hugs: x x x x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats and hope you both get better soon xx


----------



## joeo

Congrats hope you both go home soon


----------



## Jem

Hope you and little one are better soon xxx


----------



## SuzyQ

Hope you both get better soon! :hug:


----------



## didda

Thinking of you xx


----------



## amy616

congratulations hope you are both home and well very soon x


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations to you both xxx


----------



## Christine33

:hug: thinking of you hun. i will pray for you both.

Christine
XXXX


----------



## Belle

sarah thinking of u both. take care sweetie. love and :hugs: xx


----------



## tone

Well done hunnie! I'm thinking of you! Hope you both feel better soon! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsP

Get well soon Ellie-Mae xx


----------



## Miss Duke

Hope all is well xxxx


----------



## Fossey

Congrats and I hope all turns out well. :hug:


----------



## nessajane

hope everythings okay xx


----------



## jacky24

Sarah and ellie-mae has been moved to the scbu as they have promoted her onto feed on demand....

Always good news.... 

Will keep all updated:hug:


----------



## AC81

thinking of you both, hope you can go home soon x


----------



## Donna79x

Thinking of you both... hope your both better soon n congrats x


----------



## Laura--x

Congrats!


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations! Sending you both lots of get well soon vibes.
xx


----------



## alio

here's hoping you're home very very soon. xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations and hope all is soon well.


----------



## ladynice

Congralations


----------



## gde78

Thanks to everone for their support and lovely messages. I'll post properly later with all the details when I have 2 hands free!!!


----------

